
How do blind people play (computer) games? [video] - cheiVia0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVc_0dUxlsQ
======
cheiVia0
Slides:

[https://delysid.org/rmll2010/games.html](https://delysid.org/rmll2010/games.html)

